# Almost 4 nines



## Galaxy419 (Sep 25, 2015)

Finally received xrf reading from individual who I sold my gold to. You will not see refinery name on document. Could someone please explain to why it so secretive to reveal the name of refinery. I took my gold to one of those cash for gold. I did get 94% spot. It looks like I dragged down some copper an silver. I understand why maybe copper. I could haved used a little to much smb. But silver I don't understand. Gold was double refined an I used Harold's wash technique.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 25, 2015)

Well I would just like to congratulate you on 999857. My maths teacher would have called that 4 nines.
You must be very proud of your achievement.

What's the error margin of the XRF?


----------



## Grelko (Sep 25, 2015)

That's a good looking bar you got, so close to 4-9s, great job! I can't wait to get mine finished, I still need to wash and refine it.

What type of material was it, how much, and which technique did you use to recover/refine? Was it HCL/H202, or AR etc?

I've always wondered how pure the gold would be if you used HCL/CL 10x times plus the washes, seeing that 2x gets around .999 +/- It should very slowly get more pure, but there has to be a limit.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 25, 2015)

The material was 10 and 14 kt scrap. I inquarted the material first. Then used nitric leach when reaction was done I washed gold sponge in hot water washed 3-5times then I did another nitric leach then washed gold sponge until no trace of blue color. Then dissolved in Aqua Regia then used gold button to make sure no free nitric in solution. Then I added ice to cool down and to help precipitate any silver chloride. Then I poured Au chloride into graduated cylinder then added a couple millimeters of sulphuric acid to precipitate any lead. Then let sit over night. Then filtered Au chloride into a squeaky clean beaker. Then I used smb to precipitate. Let stand over night. Tested solution next morning with Stannous chloride to make sure all gold was precipitated. Then I used Harold's washing technique. Then I did process all over except used hcl/cl to dissolve gold powder. And precipitated with smb and used Harold's wash technique again. I was very surprised and proud to get gold that pure. But I read Hokes again and again if I didn't understand I read again til I did and researching this forum time and time again. Just want to say again thank you to everybody on this forum for all your expertise. I couldn't have done it without you !!!


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 25, 2015)

I apologize for picture of analysis being upside down.


----------



## Grelko (Sep 25, 2015)

Galaxy419 said:


> I apologize for picture of analysis being upside down.



I'm using Firefox and if I click on the upside down picture, it pops up the right way. I'm not sure about other browsers though.

I was wondering how you get your beakers "squeaky clean"? I'm still using mason jars for now, but I've heard that hot water with dawn dish liquid to clean it, dry it, then use rubbing alcohol "isopropyl" to rinse out any leftover soap residue or oils from your hands etc, then dry it with toilet tissue or kleenex?


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 26, 2015)

A rounded up four nines on that bar, about nine months in...... Pat yourself on the back for me!!!!! Good job.


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 26, 2015)

.9998 is as close as I've ever been able to get as well. For silver I've gotten 4 nines consistently though. The very miniscule amounts of other metals besides gold may not in actuality even be there. Looking at my past XRF readings that are .9998 there are about 27 metals that show up in the analysis. Do I think there is really vanadium in the bar? Probably not. I would continue refining just the way you are and not drive yourself crazy about that last 9.


----------



## Lou (Sep 26, 2015)

Much above 3N then Fire assay and XRF aren't too useful.


If you want to know for sure, send me a half gram of gold and we will do it with ICP-OES difference in axial view. That'll tell you up to 6N on 70 elements. More than that and GDMS is indicated


----------



## kurtak (Sep 27, 2015)

Galaxy419 said:


> Could someone please explain to why it so secretive to reveal the name of refinery.



Buyer does want you to go past him & direct to the refiner - buyer wants your gold

Edit to ad; - Nice job on the gold :!: 

My buyer has sent in enough of my gold (& silver) now that he pays me 95% spot without question & in fact has me refine his lower grade stuff like gold filled as well as some of his silver - he has costumers that then buy my stuff for a little over spot - they like it because though its still a little over spot it less then say buying eagles (which is way over spot) so everybody is happy

Kurt


----------



## JHS (Sep 27, 2015)

That's a nice piece of gold.
Ebay 100%+ spot every time.
john


----------



## goldenchild (Sep 27, 2015)

JHS said:


> That's a nice piece of gold.
> Ebay 100%+ spot every time.
> john



True but then you have to deal with the 15% ebay and paypal molest you with.


----------



## Galaxy419 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank everybody for the compliments on my gold it means a lot coming from the pros !!


----------



## kurtak (Sep 28, 2015)

goldenchild said:


> JHS said:
> 
> 
> > That's a nice piece of gold.
> ...



As well as "time" to take pics - post ad - package & send 

I may not quite get Ebay price for my product but I have an "on going" business relation with my buyer - "every time" I go in to sell to him he reaches behind the counter & pulls something out & says - do you want to take this home now & process it for me or do you want to wait till I get more in --- ether way (take home now - wait for more) its money in the bank

I was in to see him Friday --- walked out with 14.5 lbs. gold plated stainless steel - ran a 1 lb sample on Saturday & got a 3.5g yield so looking at 1.63 ozt of "easy to process" gold this week (2 - 3 days work) I get 20% (plus I work on other things while waiting on reactions etc.) & I have "no" money invested in the material

Can't get that kinda deal on Ebay :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------

